# Reminder New XM Lineup Monday!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dear XM Subscriber,

As you know, based on subscriber comments and requests, XM will be making a number of enhancements to our channel lineup next Monday, August 26th. We are currently mailing a new XM channel lineup card to all subscribers, which you can expect to receive shortly. For more information about these changes and to view the new lineup immediately, please visit http://lineup.xmradio.com. 
The following new channels or formats will be added to the XM channel lineup:

* Sonic Theater (ch. 163) -- Audio books and radio dramas for all tastes.
* RadioClassics (ch. 164) -- Relive the magic from the Golden Age of Radio. The Shadow, Abbott & Costello, Dragnet and The Lone Ranger.
* The System (ch. 82) -- A mind-altering electronica mix with trance anthems, big beat, breakbeat and down-tempos. The Chemical Brothers, Paul Oakenfold, The Crystal Method and Fatboy Slim.
* The Village (ch. 15) -- A celebration of folk music. Woody Guthrie, Tom Paxton, Pete Seeger and The Chieftains.
* Sunny (ch. 24) -- Easy listening instrumental and vocal favorites creating the most soothing sounds of your day. Percy Faith, Roger Williams, Barbra Streisand and Herb Alpert.
* The Flow (ch. 61) -- The first dedicated Neo Soul channel focuses on artists fusing the best of today's R&B, jazz, funk, hip-hop and soul. Jill Scott, Alicia Keys, Erykah Badu, Angie Stone and India.Arie.
* The City (ch. 67) -- The hottest hip-hop and R&B hits. Jay-Z, Usher, Ludacris and Missy Elliot.
* Nashville! (ch. 11) -- The top hits from today's platinum country stars. Trisha Yearwood, Brooks and Dunn, Randy Travis and Alan Jackson,
* Playboy Radio (ch. 205) - Based on Playboy TV's hit show Night Calls, join your hosts, Juli and Tiffany, for stories, advice and playful adult fun. This premium channel, available for an additional $2.99 per month, will debut on September 3, 2002 at 7PM ET / 4PM PT.

For a limited time, a one-time transaction fee of $4.99 will be waived for current subscribers who wish to add the Playboy Radio premium channel. Only account holders may activate this channel. Order today by calling XM Listener Care at 1-800-852-9696.

In order to make room for this exciting new programming, Open Road will move from ch. 168 to ch. 171 and we will no longer carry Club 82 (ch. 82), C-Wave (ch. 105), Highway 15 (ch. 15), Lite (ch. 24), Radio Taj (ch. 104), WSIX (ch. 11) and XM News (ch. 120).

Furthermore, our channel lineup is grouped into different categories (e.g., Rock, Country, News) that appear on your printed channel card and are part of the XM radio channel navigation system. We are re-categorizing the following channels and adding a new category as well.

* On the Rocks (ch. 33) will move from Hits to Jazz & Blues (ch. 76). 
* Ethel (ch. 34) will move from Hits to Rock (ch. 47). 
* Fine Tuning (ch. 111) will move from Classical to World (ch. 104).
* ABC News & Talk (ch. 164) will move from Variety to News (ch. 124).
* The Torch (ch. 31) and The Fish (ch. 32) will be moved into a new "Christian" music category.

Some subscribers may have the presets on their XM radio set to one or more of the channels affected by these changes. Please note that if you have a preset on your XM radio programmed to a channel that is moving -- your preset will still access that channel at its new location.

Thank you for making XM Satellite Radio one of the most successful new audio products launched in the last twenty years.

- XM Listener Care


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone else gonna change their presets to the moving and marked-for-death channels? I wanna see what happens!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You should not need to change your presets at all, the channels are mapped to their channel numbers, when they are remaped they will still be mapped to the same button.

Its kind of neat,

Zuma I have been trying to email you please PM me when you get a chance.


----------

